# Introducing domino loads of pics



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

this is domino he is 4 yo highland x welsh x cob

























































I love this place - YouTube
i wont give up on us

sorry for the amount of pics/vids-i just luv him


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He's lovely:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

aww thank you


----------



## mightyminx (Feb 23, 2013)

Very handsome boy 

He has lovely markings and looks like he is such a good lad for a 4 yr old


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks.haha he can be good - when i got him i had no idea about horses and was told he was 100% good in every way but he used to try and kick me when i groomemed/picked up back feet,he has bucked,reared in hand,bitten when being tacked up,bolted,refused to move and drags me when leading haha once he bolted away from me and kicked at the same time and kicked me straight to the ground...found out he had been sore the full time i had him with muscle pain (after being told by 2 vets he was fine) so is turned away until april/may.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

He's very cute!! He looks alot younger than 4 - which may explain why he's acting like a teenager! If in doubt turn away for a year and let him mature mentally and physically and just do lots of inhand work instead - he looks more like a rising 3yr old! He's going to be a very smart little lad though!!


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you.when he was nearly 4 i had a trainer (for 1 day) and she felt his teeth and said he cant be older than 2 but i do have his passport and got in touch with his breeder he was born at 4pm on 28th april 2008  he is currently turned away until april/may from december and will do loads of groundwork/in hand before getting on him yeah i love his markings too


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

He's either got a very ponyish face or he is a baby - he just looks very young - could be just me but I'd agree with the trainer. Passports should be taken with a pinch of salt I'm afraid when it comes down to age - they are proof of identity only and can be made at anytime in a horses life by anyone even if it already has another - a vet can only go by what an owner tells them - a hole in the passport system sadly and some back yard breeders will lie about a horses age to sell them quicker - a 2yr old is less valuable and harder to sell than a 3 or 4yr old for example as you have to wait another 1 to 2 yrs before the horse can be backed. If the breeder lied about the horses age to whoever they sold him to, if didn't buy direct, they won't go back on that as they could be done for fraud! I know plenty of folk that have bought a horse and found out it was not the age they thought it was!

Have you got a pic of his teeth? - that will give you a rough guide, as if he is only 3 then he needs turned away for a year before being backed again so his joints don't get ruined for life - there's no rush to get a horse backed and if he has been backed at 2 which is sadly very common, then he'll need to have a good year off to allow any damage to repair itself which will give you tons of time to build up a bond with him and get him bombproof before you start him again from scratch - you'd be gutted if you found out in a year or so time that he is a baby now and you've done irreparable damage to his joints. 
As for his behavior some of the youngsters I've bred go through teenage phases and you could strangle them - but they do grow out of it, usually by the time they are 4!, although I've had the odd 1 or 2 I've had to wait till they were 5 or 6 before backing them as they were just so slow to mature mentally and physically they were just total daft idiots up until then!! 
You should get him to some shows, he's nicely marked and well put together, he'd look good in the show ring!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Gorgeous boy!!


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah he is turned away he has been since december and will be for a few more months at least.then it will be months of groundwork and in hand work,but he must just look young because i have contacted his breeder who breeds and sells horses and she would have no reason to lie,i have pictures of his mum,dad,nephews,cousins,half sisters etc-they are all soo cute


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

mariebx19 said:


> yeah he is turned away he has been since december and will be for a few more months at least.then it will be months of groundwork and in hand work,but he must just look young because i have contacted his breeder who breeds and sells horses and she would have no reason to lie,i have pictures of his mum,dad,nephews,cousins,half sisters etc-they are all soo cute


I have to agree he does look young to me (and very handsome too). 

I really hope you take on board what AlexArt has said; not everyone is trustworthy and the breeder _could_ have a reason to lie, and you will feel terrible if you start working him too young and cause him problems.

Good luck


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Best person to she him will be a dentist. Agree he looks young but them highlands keep a young face I think.

Let us know how you get on. Personally it can't hurt to see what a dentist says and then you know where you stand with training. I get a dentist to check teeth if bringing back into work or starting ridden work with a baby anyway.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

if he is only 2 then that means i would have gotten him at 1 and he certainly wasnt that young  he will be turned away long enough and then months of groundwork,he was seen by a dentist in november.


----------

